# Coloring question



## fortheloveofpits (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi, wondering if anyone could help me out with a question. I have heard in the past with boxers, if they are white, or if they have any white touching their eyes they will be, or could become deaf and/or blind. Is the same true for Pits?
I see so many beautiful pits w/ these markings - it just doesn't seem like this is true.... 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Boxers are red generally and white, pits are brindle, red, black, white, fawn, and most combo's thereof! With that said, generally speaking, the line breeding or in breeding of pits have caused deafness, blindness, etc. This color comparison is because in breeding brings out these traits or weaknesses and are shown by color. The last color of in breeding is white, and the next to last is red. So, in ,or line breed dogs and you will get these colors and other traits. And, along comes the colors, in breed two black dogs and I guarantee before too long you will have red and finally white dogs.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:Excellent explanation Rex. Thank you.

Joe


----------

